# I just can't stop taking pictures!!



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi is growing up so fast and just looks gorgeous... Apart from when she becomes a mud monster


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

I am the same  Always taking pics but with puppies so cute how can we not? 
Rudi is very cute indeed, love the pic of him running


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah she is a little poser  haha at the moment she is cuddled in to the other half watching football xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely photos Rudi does indeed look gorgeous


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much  xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Rudi is gorgeous! I can definitely understand why you can't stop taking pictures


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

photo 3 is brilliant, you were very quick to take that one! Rudi is very lovely x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Soo cute. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I will never tire of seeing photos! Rudi is really gorgeous and at that really scrummy puppy stage. I've finally bought in iPhone and can't stop taking pics either as it's now so easy! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for your comments - she is just so loveable  xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm the same, you'll all be sick of seeing bailey soon( rudi is lovely, keep the pics coming)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Join the club, I have loads of photos of Millie. Probably bordering on more than photos of the kids 

Keep taking them. Love the action one of flying cockapoo.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos. You have captured her so very well.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the last one  the ears are so cute!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! They are so beautiful and such little posers aren't they!


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

I love looking at everyone's pictures, keep them coming. Picture 3 is so funny.


----------

